# How fast are people seeing roots in their EZ-Clone's???



## poindexterous (Jan 28, 2011)

So I've been through many rounds in my two ez-cloners, trying many variations, temp, additives, hormones, light, etc, etc, even a phone consultation with the company. And while I've got it to be a fairly consistent propagation method I never see roots in 5 days as I hear is possible, more like twice that time. 

How fast are you all getting roots? And what's your best ez-clone method? Does the strain make a big difference?

Thanks!


----------



## poindexterous (Jan 29, 2011)

bump......


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 29, 2011)

10ml of clonex liquid, 10ml of aquashield, 12 drops of House and Garden Roots Excelorator ( all per gallon ) I also use the gel Clonex for a dip. I also shave the epidermis first layer of the cuttings skin before I dip. "root scarification" but not necessary.

I see Roots form in 5 days, I wait another day then plant.


----------



## poindexterous (Jan 30, 2011)

Mongobud said:


> 10ml of clonex liquid, 10ml of aquashield, 12 drops of House and Garden Roots Excelorator ( all per gallon ) I also use the gel Clonex for a dip. I also shave the epidermis first layer of the cuttings skin before I dip. "root scarification" but not necessary.
> 
> I see Roots form in 5 days, I wait another day then plant.


*I'd sure like to get closer to 5 days. Is that Roots Excelurator hormonal, nutrient, or both? And aquashield is beneficial micro's right? I just started adding some great white, yet to see how it does. I dip in Clonex and/or rootech and add a squirt of hormex. I'll try the scarification next time, never done that.
*


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 30, 2011)

Roots excel is a very concentrated benefial, aquashield is a nutrient uptake catalyst. Roots is also very clean and completely dissolves in ro water. Its liquid not granulated or powder which can clog your cloner.


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 30, 2011)

...I also clean my cloner with 10ml of 12% h2o2 in between uses. Then flush it again with pure ro.

Do not use h2o2 in conjunction with benefials or organics of any kind however. ..don't add it to your nutrient mix.


----------



## henery (Jan 30, 2011)

I find warm water temp eg 75 and cooler air temp eg 70 promotes root development instead of leaf development!
One other trick I use is cutting the branch right at the internode witch has hormones that will help rooting!
Oh yeah and the strain does have allot to do with it as some are super easy and some are a bitch!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 30, 2011)

roots in 6 days, transplant in 13 days. for some strains i think u have to have 2 noids below the neopreme, scrape, and use root tec gel. i would never use roots excelerator in ez cloner, cost alot just to root. i do use it in everything else.


----------



## poindexterous (Jan 30, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> roots in 6 days, transplant in 13 days. for some strains i think u have to have 2 noids below the neoprene, scrape, and use root tec gel. i would never use roots excelerator in ez cloner, cost alot just to root. i do use it in everything else.


So besides gel nothing else just plain water?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 30, 2011)

for sure cloning solution, i use clonex. i think its 10 ml per liter.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 30, 2011)

straight distilled water, H2O2, Clonex. My bucket uses a fogger in a float, rather than a pump and sprayers. 

View attachment 1413183


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Urban Garden had an article a few months ago and in it talked with the creator of the EZ Clone. He suggested Clonex rooting gel and tapwater. That's it. Thats what I use and it works great. Another thing I do is hook it up to a timer that runs 15min on and 15 min off 24/7. This helps keep water temps down and seems to help promote root growth. I see roots around 5 days but still can't transplant till around 10 days. Inventor guy also recommended waiting till roots show tiny hairs to transplant.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

tap water clonex on the clones 10 day transplant works like magic i do however a 5 days add about 10 ml of grow big to the rez i dont like the yellowing on the leaves just me


----------



## poindexterous (Jan 30, 2011)

Everyone likes clonex it seems. I don't think I'm doing anything much different than most here. Maybe some strains are just a bit slower? I also wonder about how much foliage to leave on the clones, I am surprised to see several fan leaves on many peoples cuttings, I always though the rule was just one leaf or maybe two max. When I used oasis wedges I'd leave just the tip since there was so little space. Perhaps the ez-clone does better with more leaf area??


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

dont take anything off of the plant the fan leaves feed the plant untill the roots and start sustaining the clone clonex comes with the unit so pple just stick with it you know good luck thou i got some in there now and im on day 4 i believe not sure as im gonna leave them in the cloner for about three weeks gonna let them veg in there for three weeks and than they go into flower


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 30, 2011)

Cut your fan leaves in half, and only leave the top new growth uncut. Roots Excelorator in a benefial bactria root innoculate. Not only do roots form quicker with use, but tiny white "feeder hairs" form instead of white roots that look like smooth worms. I swear by the shit, that and aquashield. RE is completely soluble. and all you need is 6-12 drops per gallon.

...and IMHO your waiting way to long to plant those clones MongoFrog.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 30, 2011)

thats not true. im waiting to long to plant those. please tell me your joking. tell us how many clone u do a year, stop sayin stuff u know nothing about. i really dont know if your joking or not. and if your not ill bet your broke.


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 31, 2011)

I mean that's fine if your in soil. But in rockwool cubes I'd have hell transplanting wioth roots that long. I do 30 clones per month. Straight to hugo blocks. I have planted with roots that long but there ready to go way before that. Not trying to disrespect you brotha, just saying those look like they should have been transplanted days before those pictures.

...Your method obviously works Frog. I'm not putting you on the spot, so don't start making assumtions homie.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 31, 2011)

i actually veg in my ezcloner just move the clones to the outside cloner i have the 60 site ez cloner so i have the extra room away from the pump and sprayers and transpant straight into hydroton so i can go directly into flower after 3 days done this with coco as well and no problems 3 weeks in a cloner i have alot of roots


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea it's easy to transplant clones with long roots into straight hydroton and broken up coco. You can remove rockwool from cubes to make room for longer roots as well, it's just a pain in the ass.

I mean why wait that long when the goal is to get them to veg or flower quick?

I'm not trying to butt heads with anyone. Everyone develops a technique that works well for them and thats fucking awesome.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 31, 2011)

i let the chill in the cloner just so my flower room can clear up plus it lets the clones start growing cause once they hit the ton or coco they flower on day 1 guess i can wait till later to take clones but i like the 10days of veg in the cloner just end up with bigger plants


----------



## 420forme (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you guys running your cloners on a cycle or 24/7.? Same with light, cycle or 24/7?


----------



## poindexterous (Feb 3, 2011)

420forme said:


> Are you guys running your cloners on a cycle or 24/7.? Same with light, cycle or 24/7?


The guy at ez-clone told me to run the pump 30/30 minutes on/off, and light 24.


----------



## marmarb (Feb 3, 2011)

i run mines all day all night light on light off im on a 18/6 light schedule tho just picked up a few more digital timers may give the on off thing a go


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Feb 4, 2011)

I run mine with 18/6 light time, I use my regular hard water (unsoftened, and never distilled!). I put in the water a small amount of house and garden root excelerator, and a drop per gallon of superthrive. The first couple of days are really important to check and keept he ph below 6.0. It will stabolize in a few days. Early roots in 7 days, I pull them with 6" roots in 14 days. Mine go directly into hydroton in my ebb and grow systems. 

Since I need them to be able to take my 1000 watters, I put the cloner in the veg room, closer and closer to the lights. I always spray them with Wilt Pruf. That stuff is the shit!!!!!!! I've been using it forever. 

Once they go into the system, it's game on baby. Full light, and full CO2 at 1500 ppms.


----------



## marmarb (Feb 4, 2011)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> I run mine with 18/6 light time, I use my regular hard water (unsoftened, and never distilled!). I put in the water a small amount of house and garden root excelerator, and a drop per gallon of superthrive. The first couple of days are really important to check and keept he ph below 6.0. It will stabolize in a few days. Early roots in 7 days, I pull them with 6" roots in 14 days. Mine go directly into hydroton in my ebb and grow systems.
> 
> Since I need them to be able to take my 1000 watters, I put the cloner in the veg room, closer and closer to the lights. I always spray them with Wilt Pruf. That stuff is the shit!!!!!!! I've been using it forever.
> 
> Once they go into the system, it's game on baby. Full light, and full CO2 at 1500 ppms.


i just built the same setup as you got 4 ebb n flow tables with 30 gal rez using h&g for nutes as well first time with dro when does the nutes stablize on there own how long can i let them just rock out before i need to change the nutes got a small cement tray from casa depot like 2x1.5x6 going under a 600 in a 4x4 tent


----------

